# Rippetoe SS Journal



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first blog, the first time I'm really taking training seriously. Tomorrow I'm starting Mark Rippetoes Starting Strength routine. I work an 8 day shift pattern of 2 days, 2 nights and 4 off so my training pattern will have to differ slightly to Rippetoes suggestion. I'll try this for a few months then post some pics.

Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

First session done. For anyone not sure on the routine is easily googled. I'm doing the exact Rippeoe routine bit with 2 sets of 8 dips on workout A and 2 sets of 8 chin ups on workout B, both performed last in the workout.

Squats: 40kg. Only managed 4 on the last set. Legs are like jelly, I've neglected my legs in the past.

Bench: 45kg. A bit too light but I wanted a nice solid starting point.

Deadlift 40kg. Felt a bit light but these are my first deadlifs (shocker I know) so I wanted a good feel for technique.

Dips 8, 7. Will hit 10,10 before long, any ideas on making these harder? Or will they become harder as I ramp up the weight in the previous moves?

Overall it felt odd doing so few moves. Feel like I can up the upper body weight a bit, I think my legs will be struggling tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can get a dipping belt mate

But, i would wait if I were you. As you suspect, these workouts will become hard once you start to get some weight on the bar.

Keep good form mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

As Tass has said, these workouts , though simple, become very much tougher as the weight increases, and it is important to keep good form ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

The day after training day 1. Getting up was hard, going down the stairs was hard, sitting down and getting up is hard, my legs are fudged. Upper body feels fine though, looking forward to tomorrow. I'm going to up my next workout A by 2.5kg on all moves.

Thanks for the replies so far. I'm going to work hard on keeping strict form.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm on the same shift pattern would be interested to see how you pull it off, are you in the forces ? I'm doing Stronglifts and trying to land 2 sessions in the gym on base then one in the civvy gym at home.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> The day after training day 1. Getting up was hard, going down the stairs was hard, sitting down and getting up is hard, my legs are fudged. Upper body feels fine though, looking forward to tomorrow. I'm going to up my next workout A by 2.5kg on all moves.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far. I'm going to work hard on keeping strict form.


Only up the weights on the squats / deadlifts if your legs have recovered fully ..... if they are still complaining when you come to do your next session then I would deload on the warmups and see how you get on from there; It may be that when you get to the working sets they will be fine, but don't over train.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Greashis, they way the feel now I'd imagine they will still ache tomorrow when I do squats, so do you think I should still at 40kg for now?

Marrsy I think I'll pull it off ok, I can train on the morning of the first night, then sleep in the afternoon, then train on my 2nd and 4th rest day. So where my shifts are DDNNRRRR I'll be train training (Y-Yes/N-No) NNYNNYNY. It's one extra rest day in eight which may be ok for me as being ecomorph I have a slightly longer recovery time (I believe).

No not forces, I work for the Ambulance Service. Although Gloucester, Cheltenham and Bristol often resemble a warzone on a weekend night, intact some parts look like a warzone most of the time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I would just see how you go, by tomorrow the aches may well have gone, if they haven't then just go easy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks Greashis, they way the feel now I'd imagine they will still ache tomorrow when I do squats, so do you think I should still at 40kg for now?
> 
> Marrsy I think I'll pull it off ok, I can train on the morning of the first night, then sleep in the afternoon, then train on my 2nd and 4th rest day. So where my shifts are DDNNRRRR I'll be train training (Y-Yes/N-No) NNYNNYNY. It's one extra rest day in eight which may be ok for me as being ecomorph I have a slightly longer recovery time (I believe).
> 
> No not forces, I work for the Ambulance Service. Although Gloucester, Cheltenham and Bristol often resemble a warzone on a weekend night, intact some parts look like a warzone most of the time.


Good luck, I have a plan for when I start my journal but with there being 220 miles between home and work I need to find a decent gym at home.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

First 'B' session done. Feel good, worked hard, 2 days off training now (in work), can't wait to see how my legs are at 6am tomorrow.

Squats: 40kg. Even though my legs still ached I managed these well. Onto 42.5kg next time.

Military press: 20kg. Felt about right. May increase to 22.5kg next time.

Cleans: 15kg. Felt too light but wanted to get good form, will try 17.5 next time.

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 7,6.

I also didn't mention last time I warm up with 3, 2 minute rounds of skipping with 1 minute rest between rounds. Do a general full body stretch, then before each move do 5 reps with very little weight. Then after the session I do 5-10 mins core work.

Cheers


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice work so far, am following Rippetoes myself at the moment, it does get harder as you go along, but so far have found it to be a great routine. Will keep popping by to see how it goes.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good so far.

How tall are you ? What do you weigh ? You Male or Female ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Will be following this one as I am doing a similar program, good luck.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Kites what kind of progress have you made?

Marrsy I'm around 5'7 and 67kg, hard gainer, ectomorph,

Male, 22 years old.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd 'A' session done. Really went at it today, could hardly change gear on the way home.

Squats: 42.5kg. Managed 3 sets of 5 although the last on each set was a real effort.

Bench: 47.5. Blasted out 6 reps each time, onto 50kg next time.

Deadlift 45kg. Felt good, 47.5 next time.

Dips 8, 7. Felt harder than last time due to working harder on the weights.

Feel like I'm getting into it now and looking forward to progress. My legs are always tired though. Starting my two night shifts tonight which make eating well a right pain.

Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work mate..Feeling you on the nights...Hard going...Your shift pattern is horrible


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> 2nd 'A' session done. Really went at it today, could hardly change gear on the way home.
> 
> Squats: 42.5kg. Managed 3 sets of 5 although the last on each set was a real effort.
> 
> ...


Good work ... keep it up


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Second 'B' workout done. Getting used to putting everything I've got into each set, not saving any energy for later moves.

Squats: 42.5kg. 45kg next time.

Military press: 22.5kg. Hard work but managed them all. 25kg next.

Cleans: 20kg. Felt good, very exhausting, heart going like the clappers. Onto 22.5kg.

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 8,7.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The military press is hard work to begin with , one tip is to jump slightly as you push up , you'll find that will give you extra drive.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> The military press is hard work to begin with , one tip is to jump slightly as you push up , you'll find that will give you extra drive.


cheat


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> cheat


Not at all , that tip was given to me on good authority (can't remember who though !)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Probably Ewen or another strongman..They use this technique when pressing... cheats :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> The military press is hard work to begin with , one tip is to jump slightly as you push up , you'll find that will give you extra drive.


Doesn't it become a push press then? Different exercise.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

TECH said:


> Kites what kind of progress have you made?
> 
> Marrsy I'm around 5'7 and 67kg, hard gainer, ectomorph,
> 
> Male, 22 years old.


you can check it all out in my journal, there is a spreadsheet link as well with all of my sessions and progress in.

I have not been eating masses for bulk as I wanted to lose a load of fat first and then go for a clean bulk.

In 10 weeks I have gained 1 inch on my chest and arms, lost 3 inches on my waist, maintained my bodywieght almost exactly so have definately gained muscle and lost fat, newbie gains but very happy so far.Have now got to the point where I feel like I am lifting some decent weights and workouts are hard, which I like.

Do pop in and have a look at my journal though, feel free to ask any questions and I will help where I can.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Third 'A' session done.

Squats: 45kg. Managed them all, 47.5 next

Bench: 50kg done. Still feel able to go up. Feels good.

Deadlift 50kg. Going to up the next one by 5kg.

Dips 7, 6. Gone a bit backwards on dips but I've upped weights so I don't mind.

Cheers


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I'm feeling pretty sh!t and guilty. Today was supposed to be 3rd 'B' session but I've been so flat out with working on the house that I've just realised I've missed my gym time slot! Supposed to go at 11am and be back by 12:30 to look after my little girl, then off to work at half 5 when the misssus comes back from her work. Absolutely gutted, I feel like I don't train enough as it is, I hate missing days!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Well I'm feeling pretty sh!t and guilty. Today was supposed to be 3rd 'B' session but I've been so flat out with working on the house that I've just realised I've missed my gym time slot! Supposed to go at 11am and be back by 12:30 to look after my little girl, then off to work at half 5 when the misssus comes back from her work. Absolutely gutted, I feel like I don't train enough as it is, I hate missing days!


Ouch! and difficult to fit another session in without disrupting the 24hr rest periods , though you could drop the squats which I think I may have done once when I had to run consecutive days together


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I felt too crap about missing a session so I sacrificed some sleep and used a rest day. This is the 3rd 'B' workout now

Squats: 45kg. Feel a bit too easy now, like I should be up to 50kg. However I'm cautious about over working my little ectomorph legs, what do you experts think?

Military press: 25kg. Felt heavy. Only got 3 reps on the third set, just couldnt get the bar up.

Cleans: 25kg. Move up to 27.5kg next.

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 7. 6.

Cheers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

go to 47.5 on the squats, then to 50, legs can soak up weights so don't worry too much about increasing the weights as long as you keep form ..... On the Military Press push up with the balls of your feet lifting your heels into the air, this will help the lift.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking good so far, don't be in too much of a rush to start making big jumps in the weights, I guarantee they will get heavy quickly. By sticking to the program you will progress nicely and not stall to quickly. There will be some weeks when you can't seem, to progress and then suddenly the next session you smash a weight that you couldn't do a few days before. Thats just your muscles building up some strength when you are in recovery, ie out of the gym.

Did you check out my journal, there is a spreadsheet in there which shows every lift on every session I have done, this will give you an idea of how quickly you will progress over a medium term. yours will obviously be different as we are not the same person, but you will see that there are stalls etc, but generally slow steady progress.

It works, stick with it, jump weoght too early and it will set you back a long way overall,

You have made a great start, stay with it and have a great xmas


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot of the advice guys. Thanks a lot Greshie and Kites for keeping up with this journal it means a lot. I will have a butchers at your spreadsheet now Kites.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what I find helps a lot with the military press is really thinking about my core. when your arms are fully extended think about your core muscles. tense them and make the effort originate from there.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Another 'A' session done. Put squats up to 50kg as I'm resting for a fee days (gym closed for Xmas) so I can see how bad the aches are.

Squats: 50kg. Managed 5,4,4.

Bench Press: 52.5kg, only got 4 out on the last one.

Deadlift: 55kg, blasted 6 reps. 60kg next.

Dips: 8,7.

I felt a little twinge in my left knee about an hour after, when going upstairs. Hopefully it'll come to nothing and will wear off in the next few days.

Have a good Christmas everyone, eat loads and have fun.

Cheers


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

'B' workout.

Squats: 50kg. Nailed it. Keep moving up.

Military press: 25kg. Nailed them too. Last few I felt a bit wobbly though, up to 27.5kg or stay on 25kg for one more and make them solid?

Cleans: 30kg. Feel f*cked. Only got 4 on the last set

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 8, 6.

On a separate note I finished Reflex Whey Protein (chocolate) which I thought tasted fine and went down easy enough. Started on MyProtein Impact Whey (banoffee) this morning and it is the best tasting drink I think I've ever had! Apart from maybe a cold pint of Stella in the summer that is. I would highly suggest to anybody they try a sample as it really is very nice.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

TECH said:


> Kites what kind of progress have you made?Marrsy I'm around 5'7 and 67kg, hard gainer, ectomorph,Male, 22 years old.


 Good stuff on getting started. Picked a nice programme to start with. Try not to lable yourself. Ectomorph / hard gainer just two words to describe under eating / under training. Up your cals and keep training hard. Make sure you are upping the weight every session


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tough session after a night on the booze.

Squats: 52.5kg. Not too much trouble.

Bench Press: 55kg. Only 2.5kg headvier than last time but felt like a tonne. All I got was 4,3,3.

Deadlift: 65kg. Sorted.

Dips: 7,7.

Quick question about deadlifts. As the weight is increasing I find now and again I rub the bar against the top of my shin as I lift off the ground. Doesn't seem to affect the lift at all but it f*cking hurts, anybody else have this? Is it a technique issue?

Cheers


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I have'nt been able to train the last couple of days. Whilst on a night shift I came home to find the house had been burgled. Right pain in the ass. So been a bit too busy to get down te gym, try get back in there in a few days. Royally gutted.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Unfortunately I have'nt been able to train the last couple of days. Whilst on a night shift I came home to find the house had been burgled. Right pain in the ass. So been a bit too busy to get down te gym, try get back in there in a few days. Royally gutted.


What a pain in the butt .... hopefully everything is covered by insurance but it's still not nice to come back to .


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

TECH said:


> Unfortunately I have'nt been able to train the last couple of days. Whilst on a night shift I came home to find the house had been burgled. Right pain in the ass. So been a bit too busy to get down te gym, try get back in there in a few days. Royally gutted.


Gutted, shame you didn't catch them in the act and smash thier faces in, can't stand thiefing little cvnts, get back training and when lifting just think of getting hold of them, should give you a little boost in strength.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

It's all covered but the process of buying new and dealing with it all, re-setting up TV, DVD, Sky, computer and Internet, not to mention the little girls Christmas bits that were nicked. Time consuming and frustrating. Still I'm always looking on the brighside. My fiancée watch and necklace that she had on (she was at her mums for the night luckily) a few toys our little one had with her and a few DVDs will obviously be appearing on the list for insurance. If I'm good for anything it's using things to my advantage.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Always a Silver Lining


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that pal, no doubt a few "other " items went missing as well, so always a silver lining.

Hate the little C*nts that burgle houses, been sone myself in the past and its a royal pain in the ar5e


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

'B' workout.

Squats: 52.5kg. Never wear swimming shorts when doing squats. Ass to grass = almost splitting shorts.

Military press: 25kg. Ready to go up.

Cleans: 30kg.

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 8, 6.

Didn't change much from last time becuase of my unscheduled week off. Felt very nice to be back in the gym though. Lots of new years gym goers that were wasting time and annoying me though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's good you are going ATG on the squats  something I got out of the habit of doing as the weight increased ... back ATG now and boy do I know about it! And wearing something loose and baggy is probably a good idea


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

good going there, did you have a look at the spreadsheet, and where are you logging your progress. IMO it is a must to keep a written record of each session, not just weights but how you felt form was, rest periods etc.

When you progress and look back this will be invaluable, even from session to session.

Looking good though, keep at it my friend


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Greshie, I am one of the few in my gym who go ATG and I do enjoy the looks I get.

Kites I've got an iPhone app (bloody technology I know) that I record everything in as I train, then post it to here after. It's pretty good, displays progress graphs and let's you add comments. You're spreadsheets are very detailed and impressive, you're obviously very good at all that.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks Greshie, I am one of the few in my gym who go ATG and I do enjoy the looks I get.
> 
> Kites I've got an iPhone app (bloody technology I know) that I record everything in as I train, then post it to here after. It's pretty good, displays progress graphs and let's you add comments. You're spreadsheets are very detailed and impressive, you're obviously very good at all that.


Does it do video? If so, recoed some lifts and put them up here. Spice this bad boy up a bit


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> good going there, did you have a look at the spreadsheet, and where are you logging your progress. IMO it is a must to keep a written record of each session, not just weights but how you felt form was, rest periods etc.
> 
> When you progress and look back this will be invaluable, even from session to session.
> 
> Looking good though, keep at it my friend


Thats good to hear....

thanks for comment about spreadsheets, they are not that hard to do once you know how...

Definately need to get some vids up to get form checked, it will make a world of difference in your confidence when approaching a lift, very good for long term health as well


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 55kg. Quite pleased I managed all of them. Should I go up 2.5kg or do another lot of 55kg before progressing?

Bench: 55kg. 5,4,3. An improvement but still got work to do.

Deadlift 70kg. Job done.

Dips 8, 6.

I took your advice and recorded some of my lifts today which I will post here in a couple of hours.

Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's see your squats before deciding whether to up the weight


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

My plan was the upload the videos but I don't think I can unless I sign up to YouTube. Is there anyway way to put them up straight from my iPhone?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no mate..Has to be youtube


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

- Poor view/poor camera set up, but posted it anyway. 55kg x5 squats.





 - Better view. 55kg x5 squats. Should I be going lower? It feels like I'm right down there when I'm doing them.





 - 55kg x5 bench press. Didn't realise my body picked up like that.





 - Lower view of 55kg x 4 bench press. I know I need a spotter ideally.





 - Practice run of deadlifts.





 - 70kg x5 deadlifts. Doesn't seem as good technique as my practice runs.

Feel free to comment and advise. Cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Overall, your tech is pretty good mate.

Squats - Depth is perfect (one rep was a touch high)

Make sure you break at the hips and 'sit down' rather than breaking at the knees. If you pause the vid when you are in the hole, your knees are in front of your toes. However, this may be because you have long legs. Definitely up the weight

Bench - Arch your back more, squeeze shoulder blades together, keep elbows tight. Widen your grip slightly as well. And yes, you will need a spotter soon.

Deads - set-up is pretty good, but then it looks lift you lift it off the floor with your back (can you see that?) Initiate the lift with your quads by trying to push your feet through the floor. Then just stand up.

Overall though, it is pretty good. And well done for posting the vids


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Agree with Tass's comments , specially with the deads and bench


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Agree with Tass's comments , specially with the deads and bench


What about the squats. What do you think?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What about the squats. What do you think?


Couldn't see much wrong with them to be honest.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Couldn't see much wrong with them to be honest.


Yeah, think I was being overly critical. They are good


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for looking at my form guys I really appreciate it. With the squats do you mean I am too far foreword, with my knees over my feet? I'll try squeeze my shoulder with the bench press, I don't feel like I do that at all at the moment. The problem with a spotter is I don't have any gym friends, I really prefer to train by myself and get 'in the zone' with no distracting conversation. With the deadlifts was my form ok on the weightless ones? I can see myself when the weight goes on I take my legs out of the lift and only use my back. Will really try to work on that. I will post more vids again on Wednesday for military press and cleans, then deeds again Saturday to try improve form.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The deads with just the bar looked better , but it was difficult to see what you were using to drive up. Have to say I'm aware I sometimes push up with my hips rather than trying to drive my heels into the ground, and I'm sure there are alot of others who do the same. However when you deadlift correctly, the lift is easier.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Squats look good to me, nice and deep, not sure how tall you are but looks like you have a similar problem to me with leg length and knee joint position. you seem to be doing them fairly easily so definately keep going up 2,5kg for the time being.

Bench press - your feet / knees seem to be moving about quite a lot, are your feet planted flat on the floor or on your toes. Try to get your feet firmly planted, you will be suprised how much you push though your feet even on a bench press.

Deads look good but I am no expert on these...or any other lifts come to think of it.

Reps given for posting the vids as well, well done on that


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Kites has a point about the bench and ensuring your feet are planted firmly on the floor , I use a couple of weights stacked ontop of each other and put my feet on them.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just logged on to post and realised I forgot to record my technique, boll*cks. Try next week.

Squats: 57.5kg. 5,4,4. Should be doing better I think.

Military press: 27.5kg. Up to 30 next, look forward to those 15s on either side.

Cleans: 32.5. Felt easier today.

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 8, 6.

Quick question, does anybody include bar weight in their journals?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your input too Kites. You're right about the bench, my feet aren't flat so I'll try to use my heels more next time. Also I'm 5'6/5'7, I don't think my legs are that long, are they? My 3rd leg is of course.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Just logged on to post and realised I forgot to record my technique, boll*cks. Try next week.
> 
> Squats: 57.5kg. 5,4,4. Should be doing better I think.
> 
> ...


Yes ... if it's an olympic bar then the usual weight is 20kg .... not to be sniffed at !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ha..Can't believe I didn't spot that on the squat vid. It's blatantly 72.5Kg

TECH, you've got a lot of editing to do 

Stay at *77.5*Kg until you nail 3x5

Also,I wouldn't add any weight until you nail the deadlift form either


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice, easiest 20kg I've ever added to my lifts! I will edit previous posts when I get the chance. I don't feel like such a girl now. I never up the weight until I get 5,5,5, sometimes I don't even up it then I do a second lot to make sure I've got it sorted. I'm due for 'A' session on Saturday so I'll post vids of (hopefully) improved. deadlift and bench press form.

I feel quite chuffed I can now bench 75kg and press almost 50kg.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 77.5kg. 5,5,4.

Bench: 75kg. 5,4,4. Almost had the 2nd set at 5 I just couldnt lock it out.

Deadlift 90kg.

Dips 8, 6.

Recorded some more videos to see if you think any input enemy has been made.





. - wider grip, tried to arch my back and plant my feet more.





. - 60kg practice lift.





. - 90kg. Tried to engage my legs more.

Cheers


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Didn't train yesterday, feeling a bit off at the moment. Man flu more than likely. Don't see the point in training and prolonging illness. Will get back to it tomorrow as long as I feel ok.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Squats: 77.5kg. 5,5,4.
> 
> Bench: 75kg. 5,4,4. Almost had the 2nd set at 5 I just couldnt lock it out.
> 
> ...


Nice,

you look strong on the Deadlifts :thumb:

out of intrest how long do you give yourself to recover between sets on your bench?

Perhaps an extra 30 - 60 seconds rest will allow you to get the extra reps, then next session shorten your rest and if you can still get the full set of reps then your good to up the weights.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats: 77.5kg. 5,5,4.
> 
> Bench: 75kg. 5,4,4. Almost had the 2nd set at 5 I just couldnt lock it out.
> 
> ...


Whats an "input enemy"? Lol

Bench is much improved.

Deads need some work still. The third rep of the final set was good. Do them all like that. You only did four by the way. Was it supposed to be five. Can you not count? Lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Input enemy was auto corrected from 'improved', what a great thing auto correct is...

You're are completely right that is only 4, what a cheat!

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 80kg. 5,4,5.

Military press: 50kg. 5,4,4 enjoyed that.

Cleans: 55kg. 5,4,4

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 8, 6.

Will put some vids of my military press up later.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Two vids showing my military press.


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey mate just came across this thread tonight, and have to say nice going, I am just starting out also and am near identical build as you, I have been eating a lot lately to try and get some mass on, upto about 71kg now. I thought the weights you were speaking at the start looked low, until you added the bar in so yeah nice lifting actually, I am following a similar 5x5 workout using compounds my bench is quite weak but doing 70kg tomorrow for reps so see how it goes

Very nice squat technique I am really struggling to get ATG think am gonna drop back some weight and get it right

Good luck and keep it up will follow with interest


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking at your press vids I think you are trying to lift too heavy because your form doesn't appear to be quite spot on, you should be bringing the bar back onto the top of your chest and then driving up above your head which you don't seem to do every time, if you need extra push then push up with your heels lifting them off the floor rather than wriggling your body ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers Beeb, appreciate it. If I can give you advice mate, don't be too proud. Drop the weights a low as you need to get form right. Adding weights onto bad form is a road to nowhere. Also videos are a great tool. Even watching yourself in a mirror you miss bits, and the advice you get on here is worth it's weight in gold.

Thanks for the advice Greshie. I must admit I didn't realise til I watched it back how much my whole body moved. I watched Mark Rippetoe explaining the press on YouTube, talking about how to visualise your chest as the platform and to lift from there. Back down to 47.5kg or even 45kg?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Cheers Beeb, appreciate it. If I can give you advice mate, don't be too proud. Drop the weights a low as you need to get form right. Adding weights onto bad form is a road to nowhere. Also videos are a great tool. Even watching yourself in a mirror you miss bits, and the advice you get on here is worth it's weight in gold.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Greshie. I must admit I didn't realise til I watched it back how much my whole body moved. I watched Mark Rippetoe explaining the press on YouTube, talking about how to visualise your chest as the platform and to lift from there. Back down to 47.5kg or even 45kg?


Good I was going to suggest you try to get hold of a Mark Rippetoe vid ... I would drop back to 45kg or to whatever weight you can do good form with and then build back up again


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 80kg 5,5,5.

Bench: 77.5kg 5,5,5. Had a spotter for the last two, actually did 7,7 but the last two were heavily helped.

Deadlift 90kg 5. Working on technique.

Dips 7, 5.


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

TECH said:


> Squats: 80kg 5,5,5.
> 
> Bench: 77.5kg 5,5,5. Had a spotter for the last two, actually did 7,7 but the last two were heavily helped.
> 
> ...


Nice dude moving up steady, what is your body weight at now, take you have put some on


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any more vids?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Good question Beebs I'll have to get on the scales and see. Visibly I'm bigger around my chest, shoulders, back and legs.

No more vids today, the military press is up there if you haven't seen it. Tuesday will be another B sessions so will post improved military press and cleans. Thursday will be A session and will post improved deadlift.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

F*ck me my chest feels like it's in bits today...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 82.5kg 4,4,4

Military press: 50kg. 5,5,5 dropped 5kg off to improve form

Cleans: 55kg. 5,4,3

Chin ups (palms facing eachother): 7,7
















My observations are cleans look too wobbly and I lean back too much. I tried to not use my body on the MP and just let the move happen from torso up.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Press looks a lot better though really you should be bringing the bar right back down to your chest, sometimes this doesn't happen.

Can't comment on the cleans as I've always avoided doing them !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 82.5kg 5,4,4

Bench: 77.5kg 5,5,3.

Deadlift 90kg 5. Working on technique still

Dips 8,8


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's see the deadlift then

Strong bench !


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah mate your bench is strong, if you get that technique right on the deads they will storm up, I am doing 110 for my sets now but my bench is a good bit down on yours, I have started a journal today to keep track, gonna get some vids up also


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. I'll post new deadlifts soon when I think I've improved. I have noticed I bench the same as guys a fair bit bigger than me which is always nice.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 82kg 5,5,5

Military press: 47.5kg 5,4,4

Cleans: 50kg 5,5,5 dropped 5kg to work form.

Chin ups: 8,7


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good steady progress  wish my bench weight was as good as yours !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, I seem to be suck at 77.5kg at the moment, should I think about dropping 5kg and working back up if I just can't shift it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks, I seem to be suck at 77.5kg at the moment, should I think about dropping 5kg and working back up if I just can't shift it?


If you get stuck , then after a couple of sessions you should deload and work back up


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

'A' Session down

Squats: 85kg 5,4,4

Bench: 77.5kg 4,4,4

Deadlift 85kg 5

Dips 8,8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm pleased with my progress overall, particularly happy with the steady pace my squats are progressing. I think I'm going to have to de-load the bench by 5kg and work back up as I've been stuck at 57.5kg for a few weeks now. Trying to unload some deadlift weight too to get it spot on.

I'm also starting to think about goals as I think that will help me progress. I'd like to be up to 100kg squats, 82.5kg bench, 100kg deadlift, 55kg military press and 60kg cleans. Achievable by mid April do you think? Please say if that sounds too easy or too hard as I am pretty rubbish with what is or isnt possible.

Cheers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm pleased with my progress overall, particularly happy with the steady pace my squats are progressing. I think I'm going to have to de-load the bench by 5kg and work back up as I've been stuck at 57.5kg for a few weeks now. Trying to unload some deadlift weight too to get it spot on.
> 
> I'm also starting to think about goals as I think that will help me progress. I'd like to be up to 100kg squats, 82.5kg bench, 100kg deadlift, 55kg military press and 60kg cleans. Achievable by mid April do you think? Please say if that sounds too easy or too hard as I am pretty rubbish with what is or isnt possible.
> 
> Cheers


The thing to do is create a spreadsheet with each session listed between now and April and for each of those sessions plug in the weights you are aiming to lift , then have a column showing the weights you have achieved , you then have a target to aim for and can track your progress.

Roughly you have 10 weeks to mid april , if you are able to increase your lifts by 2.5kg a week that adds up to 25kg , therefore on squats you'd hit 110kg , deads 110kg , cleans 85kg , press would be round about 70, bench I'm confused by your stats posted it will either be in the early 70's or just over the 100 mark ... of course this assumes even progress , if you have to deload then these targets will change , but do a spreadsheet and it will focus your training.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I'll have a go at that. Will Exel do the job? I'm not too good on computers. What's confusing you about my bench?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Ok I'll have a go at that. Will Exel do the job? I'm not too good on computers. What's confusing you about my bench?


Yes Excel will be perfect.

Re Bench , in todays session you wrote down 77.5 then in your next post you said 57.5 ..... :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Forgot the bar again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Forgot the bar again


Ah! well spotted


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Aye forgot the bar, must stop doing myself out of weight. To confirm I'm stuck on 77.5kg and it is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Aye forgot the bar, must stop doing myself out of weight. To confirm I'm stuck on 77.5kg and it is getting on my nerves.


Still very good , but if you are stuck then deload and work back up


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Will do. I'm peckish, any good, quick protein snacks anybody has when they're feeling lazy on an evening?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Will do. I'm peckish, any good, quick protein snacks anybody has when they're feeling lazy on an evening?


almonds are quite good for a snack ... or any nuts come to that ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to go shopping.

Scrap that.

I need to send the missus shopping.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I need to go shopping.
> 
> Scrap that.
> 
> I need to send the missus shopping.


 :lol:


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would say your goals are well within reach the bench progress will slow up same with the pressing as it is smaller muscle groups, unless you are really eating and bulking up, but the squat and deads I think you can probably go above that targets, as I said you are same build as me and I have pushed my deadlifting a lot went up to 115kg for 5,5 over the last month

Good progress overall though you are ahead on most other lifts, so as long as you have the technique down I think you have good gains coming there, what weight have you put on?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

*Targets for mid April*

Squats: 105kg

Bench Press: 85kg

Military Press: 55kg

Deadlift: 100kg

Cleans: 60kg

Current weight is 67kg. Don't really have a target weight, all about the lifting for me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Getting strong bud !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> *Targets for mid April*
> 
> Squats: 105kg
> 
> ...


Well done ! weights are increasing nicely


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

TECH said:


> *Targets for mid April*
> 
> Squats: 105kg
> 
> ...


Know what you are saying but i think to keep going up in the lifts you will need to put on some weight as well


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

beebs316 said:


> Know what you are saying but i think to keep going up in the lifts you will need to put on some weight as well


That is true ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh yeah of course. I just mean my weight and size isn't my main focus.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good there so far, if you want a copy of the spreadsheet I use to track progress, let me know and I can send a link for you as it is n google docs, just check out my journal for some examples


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> looking good there so far, if you want a copy of the spreadsheet I use to track progress, let me know and I can send a link for you as it is n google docs, just check out my journal for some examples


subtle journal pimping there bud :whistling:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha well it worked Tassotti. So Kites do you just update that spreadsheet online after every gym session and then anyone with the link can view your progress?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 85kg 5,5,5

Military press: 47.5kg 5,4,5

Cleans: 50kg 5,5,5

Chin ups: 8,8


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 87.5kg 5,4,4

Bench: 72.5kg 5,5,5 - 5kg de-load, wasn't as easy as I expected.

Deadlift 85kg 5

Dips 7,7

Will post deadlift video in a bit


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I did also video my squats but when I watched them back they were too blurry to see. Wiped the back of my phone for these but sill a bit blurred.

I think the first one may be a bit off, after that they're ok?


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Great routine mate, i never managed the calories (or milk) he suggested but just used this routine to learn proper form and gain a good strength base. The weight you pull will shoot up very quickly at first, enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Best routine in world. Fact! Made/making huge gains on it. No better feeling than seeing weight pile on. Good going lad!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Deads are looking good bud !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. Djay I'm managing to eat the right cals now, but f*ck that drinking a gallon of milk! I'm sure it's good advice but I just couldn't handle that. Yesterday I had just over 3800 cals with 320g protein. That's a bit over the top for my size but I was at the Harvester, what am I going to do, not order the mixed grill?

Glad to see it worked for you Rob.

Going to start upping the deads now then. Bit sad I've stalled on bench already but from what I read and see in the gym I am benching pretty well for my size so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tricep extensions to help with Bench

4th powerlift as explained by the man himself


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Very interesting and useful mate, reps. Before SS when I did this move I always did the 'skull crusher' variation, never again.

I am wary about adding this in though. Rippetoe always seems very clear about not adding moves to SS. I don't want him to find me and tear me a new as*hole. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Very interesting and useful mate, reps. Before SS when I did this move I always did the 'skull crusher' variation, never again.
> 
> I am wary about adding this in though. Rippetoe always seems very clear about not adding moves to SS. I don't want him to find me and tear me a new as*hole. What's your thoughts?


PMSL about Rippetoe

You can add stuff in as long as they don't interfere with your main lifts. As this will be assisting your bench then it's gtg.

Usually, you would add in dips and pull ups first , then curls for gurlz and tri extensions

Look at this thread for programming


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok mate I do pulls and dips at the moment so should I take one out and replace it?

Also could use a bit of advice from anybody working shifts. I'm on the 'relief' part of my rota at the moment (covering sickness, leave, etc) and I can't work out when to train. I'll put down this week just gone, then next week and see what you think.

This week:

Mon - Gym

Tue - Day

Wed - Gym

Thur - Today, no work or gym

Fri - Gym then night shift

Sat - Night

Sun

Mon - Night

Tue - Night

Wed

Thur

Fri

Sat

Sun - Day

Anybody want to fill in the blanks? I tihnk my best bet is mon,wed,fri next week but I'm crap after nights so the wednesday will be a shocker. Also if I do that, it means there will be a period in the following week where I have to have 3 days off. Motherf*cking shifts.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Ok mate I do pulls and dips at the moment so should I take one out and replace it?


Oh yeah, so you do..I'd leave them in and do as you are doing.

On the 'Friday' workout (ie the third one of the week) add in the tricep extensions (and barbell curls if you wish) 3x8 of each.

Only add them in to this workout so you have 2 recovery days afterwards.

If they start to affect your main lifts' progression (they shouldn't) then drop them.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok mate cheers. Would they be better on 'A' or 'B' days?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Ok mate cheers. Would they be better on 'A' or 'B' days?


It's gonna alternate...Do them on the third workout of each week


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

With my shift pattern and therefore different workout pattern it may alter sligthly but I'll stick do doing it whenever I've got 2 days off following the workout. Cheers.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Making great progress


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Have added a link for you on my journal which will give you your own copy of my spreadsheet, you asked how you could get one, so uploaded a copy for yo

good going with the training so far


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Kites, I'm just about to sleep now as starting nights but Sunday or Monday I'll have a look.

Todys work out.

Squats - 87.5kg 5,5,5 looking forward to the 90kg.

Military Press - 47.5kg 5,5,5 very solid, it's all going too well...

Cleans - 52.5 - 5,3 <-- all went wrong.

On the 2nd rep of 2nd set of cleans my left shoulder felt a bit twitchy, I gave it a second then on the 3rd one it felt the same, as I lowered the weight it felt as if my shoulder had pulled. Dropped the weight, game over. Gave it 10 mins, tried to stretch it out but no joy, still felt like it was snagging a bit. So I ended the session early in a bad mood.

Hopefully it's minor and will heal itself over the weekend. If not I won't be happy at all. I think i may drop cleans from SS as Rippetoe himself doesn't advise them if you can't be shown proper form.

Cheers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Thanks Kites, I'm just about to sleep now as starting nights but Sunday or Monday I'll have a look.
> 
> Todys work out.
> 
> ...


Bad luck , if its a muscle pull then continue to try stretching over the weekend and hopefully it will loosen up


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the plan, taken on 400mg ibuprofen as well to keep any swelling in there to a minimum. Hopefully work wil be easy and quiet... on second thoughts I've got Friday and Saturday nights in the city centre so I very much doubt it'll be quiet.

Night all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope it's all right mate..Shoulders can be a real bastard


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Thanks Kites, I'm just about to sleep now as starting nights but Sunday or Monday I'll have a look.
> 
> Todys work out.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you mate.

Hate shoulder injuries, they can restrict almost all upper body workouts

:thumbdown:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm desperate for it to be nothing. I think cleans are a no no from now on.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Yeah I'm desperate for it to be nothing. I think cleans are a no no from now on.


Just let your shoulder repair and then drop the weight on the cleans and build back up gradually


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Yeah I'm desperate for it to be nothing. I think cleans are a no no from now on.


Have you considered Pendlay Rows?

http://www.startingstrengthtraining.com/workouts/


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Gres I'm just worried that if my technique isn't right I'll only add weigh to bad form and be in this position again in a month. I've never felt comfortable or happy doing cleans.

Nice vid 1989 I'd love to have a go. Think I'd have to start super light or topple over.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Gres I'm just worried that if my technique isn't right I'll only add weigh to bad form and be in this position again in a month. I've never felt comfortable or happy doing cleans.
> 
> Nice vid 1989 I'd love to have a go. Think I'd have to start super light or topple over.


better to start light and progress over time:thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to share my immense guilt with you all. I have just demolished the largest miss millies in the world. 2 chickens in a bun, 4 fillets, 2 chicken wings and 2 bags of chips and a cherry coke. This was in addition to the 2 chicken wraps I had intended to eat on break. My names TECH and I'm a dirty fat [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's all 'potential energy'


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thankfully my shoulder is giving me no problems, glad I didn't push it.

Squats: 90kg 5,4,4

Bench: 75kg 5,5,3 bit disappointed,I think my rest time was too short for the last set

Deadlift 90kg 5

Dips 8,7


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats - 90kg 5,4,5

MP - 46.5kg 5,4,4 bit disappointed

Pendlay Rows 35kg 5,5,

Pull Ups - 7,6

Nice starting a fresh move, started light as wasn't sure how it would go. The shoulder seems fine so happy days.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mad how you missed the last rep on the second set of squats but got it on the third set. Good effort.

Do you like the rows?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the rows. I think I need to time my rests better. I went for the 5th squat on the 2nd set but couldn't get up so I had to let the bar go. Then because I failed I rested a good amount then went in and hit all 5.

I do love the looks I get. Nobody (that I've seen) goes ATG in my gym and the same with pendlay rows. I've even had one of the personal trainers comment on the depth I get in my squats.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What do they say though? A lot of these fools will tell you it's bad for your knees to go deep, whereas the opposite is true


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

No he was with me and said it's a much fuller way of doing squats.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Love the rows. I think I need to time my rests better. I went for the 5th squat on the 2nd set but couldn't get up so I had to let the bar go. Then because I failed I rested a good amount then went in and hit all 5.
> 
> I do love the looks I get. Nobody (that I've seen) goes ATG in my gym and the same with pendlay rows. I've even had one of the personal trainers comment on the depth I get in my squats.


I use the timer on my phone, one min rest between sets, mind you on the heavy lifts I sometimes take a little longer setting up for the lift than I do on the lighter lifts:blush:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say I generally rest a couple of mins at least. I'll try and make the time more consistent though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'd say I generally rest a couple of mins at least. I'll try and make the time more consistent though.


I'm not sure there is a fixed amount of time , it should be when you feel ready and mentally prepared....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My rest time is the time it takes me to set up the camera for the next shot


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe the longer you leave it well up to a point say 3 min, the better recovered you are and the more you can lift but as I am not only keen on getting strong but also shifting the layers of FAT I only have 1 min rest so keeping my heart rate elevated. Less recovery, less strength but more Kcal burned


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have too much fat thankfully so I think I'll rest a good 2 mins or so and get the lifts in.

Well it's 04:42 now, yet more weekend night shifts. Gym tomorrow will be interesting, I'm not anticipating any PBs.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 90kg 5,5,4

Bench: 75kg 5,4,3

Deadlift:95kg 5

Dips: 8,7

EZ Lying Tricep Extension: 17.5kg plus EZ bar 8,8

Not my best workout but I expected that.

Vid of my warm up. I do 3x2 minutes skipping.






Squats


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Squats are looking good


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Skipping's looking good. Flash git


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers Gresh I'm really trying to keep ATG.

I really enjoy skipping Tass, I find it easier than any other cardio. Once you 'get it' it's good fun.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not many people have that amount of co-ordination..Good going


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats - 90kg 5,5,5

MP - 47.5kg 5,5,5

Pendlay Rows 50kg 5,5,4

Pull Ups - 7,6

Been forced to have a few days off but came back fresh and smashed squats and MP. Shame I'm back on nights so I won't recover and as well as I could.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 92kg 4,4,3

BP: 55kg 5,5,4

Deadlift: 100kg 5

Dips 8,6

Nice to do 100kg deads. I could've done better on squats but forgot my gym shoes and wasn't comfortable squatting in daps.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progress there Tech


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

100kg is a milestone lift :thumb: Bring on the 150 Kg


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, my lower back is paying for it today though.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats - 92.5kg 5,5,4

MP - 50kg 5,4,3

Pendlay Rows 50kg 5,5,5

Pull Ups - 7,6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still good progress Tech ... slow but sure , and that is the way to do it !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice solid consistent workouts mate


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Gresh you are my inspiration. No offence intended but I look at your log and I think 'if he's squatting 110kg and I'm on 92kg, I need to work harder'.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Gresh you are my inspiration. No offence intended but I look at your log and I think 'if he's squatting 110kg and I'm on 92kg, I need to work harder'.


You'll do it , no worries  and should eventually get way ahead as you are a spring chicken compared to me ! my old bones creak every now and then :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You'll do it , no worries  and should eventually get way ahead as you are a spring chicken compared to me ! my old bones creak every now and then :lol:


My young bones creak now and then...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> my old bones creak every now and then :lol:


I know just how you feel !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 92.5kg 5,5,5

BP: 55kg 5,5,5

Deadlift: 102.5kg 5

Dips 7,6

Very good session today, I feel good.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Steady progress there ... onwards and upwards


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats: 92.5kg 5,5,5
> 
> BP: 55kg 5,5,5
> 
> ...


Did you forget the bar on bench again bud ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha yes I did I mean 75kg. Good spot


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats - 95kg 5,5,4

MP - 50kg 5,4,4

Pendlay Rows 50kg 5,5,5

Pull Ups - 6,6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Steady progress there Tech , well done !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 95kg 5,5,5

BP: 77.5kg 5,4,3

Deadlift: 105kg 5

Dips 6,5

Lying Tricep Extension: EZ bar + 17.5kg: 8,8

What does an EZ bar weigh anybody?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

EZ bars vary in weight. Mine is 8.5Kg

Oly bars weigh 20Kg. Add it to your bench press !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

What would I do without you. It's because I copy and paste from my previous and edit.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> What would I do without you. It's because I copy and paste from my previous and edit.


 :lol: never thought of doing that!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :lol: never thought of doing that!


It's the lazy mans way of repeating his mistakes.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ache like a good 'un today. Especially my lower back and triceps.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Bad day today. Was stood up in the back of the truck at work. Crew mate was driving on blues about 30/40mph when a car pulled out on her. She emergency stopped, I went flying from one end of the ambulance to the other. Smashed into cupboards, KO'd for a small amount of time, but worst my lower back is killing. Muscular pain but I'm worried it's going to stay with me for a while.

Tomorrow morning will tell when I get up for my shift.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Bad day today. Was stood up in the back of the truck at work. Crew mate was driving on blues about 30/40mph when a car pulled out on her. She emergency stopped, I went flying from one end of the ambulance to the other. Smashed into cupboards, KO'd for a small amount of time, but worst my lower back is killing. Muscular pain but I'm worried it's going to stay with me for a while.
> 
> Tomorrow morning will tell when I get up for my shift.


Hope all is ok by the morning for you ...........


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OUCH

ibuprofen, a hot radox bath and hope for the best


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did anyone call for an ambulance ?  :lol:

Hope you're okay. Is that the result in your avi of the crash


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Radox bath? I wish. Read my other thread, boilers knackered. And ibuprofen is for wimps I got Diclofenac. Well I'm up for work, it's stiff and painful but workable.

If I was in the back in my avi I'd probably be in several pieces.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Diclofenac and a quick scrub down with a cold wet flannel, Look out ladies he's obviously going out on the pull tonight :wub:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

The only thing I'd pull is a muscle. Hoping for an easy day today, am I having it? Course not. Non stop f*cking lifting.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be in there smashing the squats, pushing the press and ripping the rows. Instead I'm sat on the sofa feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Should be in there smashing the squats, pushing the press and ripping the rows. Instead I'm sat on the sofa feeling sorry for myself.


How frustrating ... is your back feeling any better at all?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah it is thanks. The bruising is coming out, I'm also feeling it in my chest and neck though. It's all bruising so with a bit of luck and ibuprofen it'll be fine for Sunday. I see you're under the weather at the moment?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Yeah it is thanks. The bruising is coming out, I'm also feeling it in my chest and neck though. It's all bruising so with a bit of luck and ibuprofen it'll be fine for Sunday. I see you're under the weather at the moment?


Thta's good news ....

Yes seem to have had a 48 hr cold , a bit strange ... was very rough indeed yesterday, but appear to be shaking it off today ..........


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Lots of new virus's this year, a lot of people seem to be getting 24/48 hours bugs. It's nice when they don't last.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Lots of new virus's this year, a lot of people seem to be getting 24/48 hours bugs. It's nice when they don't last.


almost gone now !

How is your bruising?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Little bit easier. On overtime tonight so gym tomorrow will be tough, needs must!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad your OK, joking aside that could have been nasty


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad your OK, joking aside that could have been nasty


Im very aware of that now. I'm not so worried about facial fractures or soft tissue injuries I'm not worried about but I keep thinking 'what if I had smashed my teeth out'. Seatbelt on as much as possible from now on.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So it's been a couple of days now.Get back in the gym Granny


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad your feeling better mate!

Can you not do so bi and tri work possibly.

Me thinks I am developing a cold to.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I realise my last post didn't make sense in places, that's night shifts for you.

Today I had a light session to see how my back would cope. Squats were the hardest on it, felt it twitching and 'pinging' a bit. Didn't do pull ups as I felt they'd pull my lower back too much.

Squats: 80kg 5,5

MP: 40kg 5,5

PR: 45kg 5,5

No pull ups

See how my old lady back is when I get up tomorrow. I might have to take up line dancing at this rate.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

A general update on progress. As you can read yourselves strength has improved a good amount and size wise everybody is saying I'm bigger. I've put good mass on my upper legs, my shoulders are wider and my chest is bigger. My arms are also bigger but not as much as my shoulders/chest/back. Overall happy with muscular and strength gains. My weight is up 3kg from start of this year.

Unfortunatley my abdo is also bigger. Not sure if it's too many cals, too many carbs, protein shakes or what. It's generally swollen a bit like a beer belly, if I push it out I can sometimes make it bigger than my chest, yet as soon as I tense it all dissapears and a full 6 pack is there. So it's not pure fat as that would cover my ab muscles even when tensed (I believe). Any ideas?

*Targets for mid April*

Squats: 105 kg

Bench Press: 85kg

Military Press: 55 kg

Deadlift: 100 kg

Cleans: 60kg

I set myself that a little while ago. Squats I should hit no problem. Bench press, we'll see. Military press I hope so. Deadlift's been done. Cleans have been dropped.

*New Targets for mid April*

Squats: 105 kg

Bench Press: 85kg

Military Press: 55 kg

Deadlift: *120* kg

*Pendlay Rows:* 70kg

I just hope my back doesn't let me down.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done Tech ! no ideas on your abs ... never seen mine ever!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha!

It does frustrate me as I've always been of slight build and as a result have always had near perfect abs without trying. I miss them :thumbdown:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

creatine ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> creatine ?


As in do I take it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yes and it could be that causing the bloat


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

No I only have protein. MyProtein whey mixed with porridge I'm the am, MyProtein whey with water after gym and MyProtein cassein before bed. No other supps and on the whole a clean diet. I have maybe 2-4 cheat meals a week. Which for a slim young male shouldn't cause bloating, especially when I used to eat a crap meal daily, 6 tesco doughnuts at a time and still be skinny. Eat maybe 1-2 chocolate bars a week, 1-2 packets of haribo, maybe 1 packet of crisps and 2 cans of fizzy drink all a week, so I don't think my sugar intake is high enough to cause bloating. Who knows.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Backs a bit sensitive today. To gym or not to gym?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Backs a bit sensitive today. To gym or not to gym?


Close call , by all means go , but if it starts playing up then stop , or go very light ...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What flavour doughnuts


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Jam, custard, apple, chocolate, whatever I fancied. So many fond memories.

Update on the back - its in constant spasm so I've got some diazepam. The only exercise I can is swimming :-(


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

easy access to drugs ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

perhaps you bhad better get it looked at ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah prescribed by GP, pinching drugs from work isn't worth my job.

It's purely muscular so should heal itself. Just need to rest. Something I struggle to do.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Guess your going to have to do the smart thing and take some time off training to rest and recover. :mellow:

Better a short break in your training than you do yourself a damage.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Went for a good swim today, forgot how hard it is! Decided there's no point in being down about being off work and off gym. I'm going to catch up on all the odd jobs around the house, see some of my family I haven't seen for a while and go for a vigerous swim every other day. Hopefully that'll be enough to maintain some of my gained muscle whilst I'm out of the gym and when I get back on the weights I'll have renewed enthusiasm. I might even shred some of that abdo fat with a bit of luck.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Swam again today, not much else to say on that front. Back feels 10x better though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Swam again today, not much else to say on that front. Back feels 10x better though.


Good to hear your back is improving ... means you'll be back swinging those weights in no time


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad your on the mend :bounce:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Hopefully so. I dream of squatting that 100kg, so close! Just hope it hasn't set me back weeks.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Back feels pretty good. Cut that grass today and not so much as a twinge. Tempted to do light weights tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

go for it, just make sure you dont over do it


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Back feels pretty good. Cut that grass today and not so much as a twinge. Tempted to do light weights tomorrow.





BestBefore1989 said:


> go for it, just make sure you dont over do it


Yes start off light and take care !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 50kg 5,5,5

BP: 50kg 5,5,5

Deads: 60kg 5

Dips: 4,4

Nice and light, slow and steady. A good warm up and cool down. So far so good, no unusual pain or strains. Hopefully I'll wake up fine tomorrow and can have a light 'B' session in a few days then start upping the weight bit by bit. The hardest part was resisting the urge to chuck more plates on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats: 50kg 5,5,5
> 
> BP: 50kg 5,5,5
> 
> ...


Good , this is the way to do it!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

No pain this morning (apart from some mild aches in the legs first thing). I think I'm back!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 70kg 5,5,5

MP: 35 5,5,5

PR: 40kg 5,5,5

Pull ups: 5

Another light session. Feeling ok still. Next 2 will be at 80-90% then I'm going to go back to hitting it hard.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats: 70kg 5,5,5
> 
> MP: 35 5,5,5
> 
> ...


Good work ! you'll be back on full form in no time


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Gresh I hope so. I'm looking on the time lost as a good rest for my body. Now they should be ready to grow again.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 85kg 5,5,5

BP: 70kg 5,5,5

Deads: 85kg 5

Dips: 6,6

Getting a bit of weight back on. Lower back feels tight but not painful. Think its just where the squats and deads worked it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 95kg 5,5,5

MP: 45kg 5,5,4

PR: 50kg 5,5,4

Pull ups: 6,6

Not hitting the last rep on MP and PR wasn't due to back, 4 was as many as I could manage! I guess that means I'm back to training at 100% but my muscles have just lost a bit of power.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still good going ... you'll be back on form in no time !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Gresh. I'm gunning for your squats now!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah well you'll soon catch up, I've deloaded a little with the new routine ....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

It won't be soon I'm still 20kg, I'd need to add 25% weight and I'm nowhere near that strength yet. You are my squatting target and inspiration though. I'll have a look at your new routine in a bit.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 100kg 4,4,3

BP 75kg 5,4,4

Deads 90kg 3

Dips 6,6

Felt my back go tight on the deads at 3rd rep so stopped. No pain or weakness just tight and ache. Dips were one after so I'm sure it's nothing, wasn't prepared to risk another 2 reps though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is that the first time you squatted 100Kg mate?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I do believe it is. Felt it too. Was nice to have 2 20kg plates either side of the bar. Nice and even.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Repped. That's a milestone. You glossed over it far to quietly.

Jump around


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> I do believe it is. Felt it too. Was nice to have 2 20kg plates either side of the bar. Nice and even.


Wel done on your PB :thumb:

Tass is right 100kg is a milestone weight


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. Truth be told I was do focused on not straining my back I didnt pick up on it. You're right, 100kg is something to be proud of. Double what I started 3 months ago.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the 100kg Squat :bounce: ... Deads next


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I was there with the deads but I'm taking them easy for the time being. 80kg bench and 50kg MP are in my sights though.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 100kg 5,4,3

MP: 47.5 4,4,3

PR: 55kg 4,4,4

Pull ups 7,6

Didn't feel I had a good day today. Everything just felt that bit heavier than normal, even my own body weight. Ah well, weekend off to rest and come back Monday.

Off with my best man now for suit trying on and having a few beers in the sun discussing stag plans. What Fridays are for.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure why that posted twice?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Not sure why that posted twice?


Sometimes they do post twice ... just delete the second post ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 100kg 5,4,4

BP 75kg 5,5,4

Deads 90kg 5

Dips 8,7


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

coming along nicely


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 100kg 5,4,3

MP: 47.5 5,4,3

PR: 55kg 4,4,3

Pull ups 6,4

Not my best session. Built a 2 story Wendy house yesterday so I'm a bit done in from that I think.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Not my best session. Built a 2 story Wendy house yesterday so I'm a bit done in from that I think.


someone has a happy little girl


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

She'll be happier when I get the roof on. What she doesn't know is I'm putting a pool table in her bedroom and she's moving into the Wendy house :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 100kg 5,5,5

BP 75kg 5,5,4

Deads 90kg 6 <-- extra rep by accident

Dips 8,7

Finding it tough to get to the 80kg bench press, been trying for months to get there now. Squats are coming on I feel. I think I'm due a change of programme soon.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats 100kg 5,5,5
> 
> BP 75kg 5,5,4
> 
> ...


On the BP you need to download and then build up again. Squats will also take a great deal of energy so can impact on the remaining parts of the workout. How long have you been doing Rippetoes now?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> On the BP you need to download and then build up again. Squats will also take a great deal of energy so can impact on the remaining parts of the workout. How long have you been doing Rippetoes now?


I tried a de-load recently it hasn't helped much. I've been doing Rippetoe since about Xmas


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I tried a de-load recently it hasn't helped much. I've been doing Rippetoe since about Xmas


For me I reckon a change every three months or so is beneficial....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Maybe a few more weeks and then strong lifts or something similar.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> That's what I was thinking. Maybe a few more weeks and then strong lifts or something similar.


Yes I went from Rippetoes to Stronglifts and just did 12 weeks of the latter, now doing a Mingster Pull Push Legs routine .... If you go to Strong Lifts follow the advice and down the weights as per the spreadsheet, then build back up as per the spreadsheet, I jumped some weights on a couple of the lifts and later wondered if doing so impeded overall progress.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rippetoes and Stronglifts are very similar. I have just gone from 12 weeks of Rippetoes Starting Strength programme to a German Volume Training method.

I am hurting again like it's the first time I've ever been in a gym.

Planning 5 weeks of 10 X 10 of the routine followed by 3 weeks of 5 sets of 8

Then 1 week 10 sets of 5, 1 week 10 sets of 4, 1 week 10 sets of 3.

Then back to the Starting Strength programme


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Gresh. I do feel a bit stale on SS now, fancy mixing it up a bit.

BB1989 that sounds pretty clever. You logging it?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

On a side note Gresh did your cat ever eat bones? Me and the little one just had a roast chicken and rice for tea, I put the bones and waste in a carrier bag straight for the bin when my little one suddenly needs a wee. Whisked her upstairs, got sorted then came back to the kitchen to find Daisy, my little fluffy female eating the bones. I could hear them crunching. I took them off her but I'm worried it might have done her harm?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> On a side note Gresh did your cat ever eat bones? Me and the little one just had a roast chicken and rice for tea, I put the bones and waste in a carrier bag straight for the bin when my little one suddenly needs a wee. Whisked her upstairs, got sorted then came back to the kitchen to find Daisy, my little fluffy female eating the bones. I could hear them crunching. I took them off her but I'm worried it might have done her harm?


No never gave her bones, and I certainly don't think cats should have cooked bones as they could splinter .............


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

That's my worry. She's only a little cat as well.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hopefully she didn't eat very many, I'm not sure what to suggest given it's after the event, you'll just have to monitor her I think ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Shes happy enough now. It just worries me the though of tiny sharp fragments going through her digestive system and out the other end. :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Shes happy enough now. It just worries me the though of tiny sharp fragments going through her digestive system and out the other end. :confused1:


I agree, but I think there is little you can do now, other than hope it all exits without any trouble....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

TECH said:


> Thanks Gresh. I do feel a bit stale on SS now, fancy mixing it up a bit.
> 
> BB1989 that sounds pretty clever. You logging it?


Yes mate, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics.html

The new programe starts on page 20.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice 89 I'll follow. I really fancy doing a PPL. Big compounds are great but I really feel like a change. I look at the dumbells and cables with envy, I think maybe the barbell is becoming too routine and I'm not giving it my all.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 100kg 5,5,5

BP 75kg 5,5,5

Deads 95kg 5

Dips 8,8

Went in hungover hoping to just manage what I did last time. Instead had a really good session, did everything that needed to be done. F*cked my sessions up though, was supposed to do MP and rows not BP and deads.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats 100kg 5,5,5
> 
> BP 75kg 5,5,5
> 
> ...


 :lol: ... the two are linked I think !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :lol: ... the two are linked I think !


No I'm not having that, no link there. Daisy (bone eating cat) seems fine, I'll have to be more careful in future.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You got the 3 sets of 5 now. Boom. Move it up next sesh. Good going.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a good look at myself in the mirror earlier (no jokes please). The plus side is everywhere is fuller and more muscular, most of all shoulders, chest and legs. Bad points, bigger belly. Not huge but I need to tense to have a 6 pack, it just used to be there. Also I've always had very slight Pectus excavatum, the opposite of pigeon chest. Not enough for anybody else to even really notice. My pecs don't quite meet in the middle either. So adding muscle to my pecs is kind of making that gap in my chest bigger. I'm hoping as I had more it'll eventually fill that gap. Still I'm happier with the way I look than 6 months ago. And the more I train the more I realise I'm much more of a strength over size guy. I love warming up and watching bigger guys squat (or half squat) 80/90kg, or watching them bench 70kg then I get on the bar as the smaller guy and add weight. Feels good to surprise people with strength.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wendy house is up and running. Had a few set backs with the roof, had to improvise a bit. As you can see it's not an average size playhouse for a 3 year old. It's a two story beast with separate rooms inside and stairs. 10x6 foot base and over 8 foot talls at it's peak.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

She is a lucky girl.

This link is for her

http://voices.yahoo.com/tips-leasing-home-407711.html

never to young to start making money


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> She is a lucky girl.
> 
> This link is for her
> 
> ...


You don't realise ... she is being moved in to the Wendy House and her bedroom in the main house is being let out ......


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You don't realise ... she is being moved in to the Wendy House and her bedroom in the main house is being let out ......


The main house, you make me sound like I live in a country estate with guest wings and cottages.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Having have just built his daughter a detatched property in the grounds of the "Family Home", Lord Tech tries to play down the size of the estate in an attempt to avoid the HRM residential property tax


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Having have just built his daughter a detatched property in the grounds of the "Family Home", Lord Tech tries to play down the size of the estate in an attempt to avoid the HRM residential property tax


 :lol:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Having have just built his daughter a detatched property in the grounds of the "Family Home", Lord Tech tries to play down the size of the estate in an attempt to avoid the HRM residential property tax


Oh Jeeves. Escort this peasant to the main gate.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 105kg 4,4,3

MP: 47.5kg 5,5,5

PR: 55kg 5,5,4

Pull ups 6,5

Starting to feel like the squats are overwhelming heavy, like it's too much for my bones to handle. Anyone else get this?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

its all in your head.

Stick 150kg on the bar and do a couple of sets of calf raises, then when you next put 105kg on the bar to squat it will feel light


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> its all in your head.
> 
> Stick 150kg on the bar and do a couple of sets of calf raises, then when you next put 105kg on the bar to squat it will feel light


Good idea I'll do that.

Anyone on her know about electrics? I'm refurbishing the spare room from top to bottom and just got a shock from the back of a socket. Yes I know, safety first and all that, learnt my lesson now. Anyway, I ended up on the other side of the room, not sure if I jumped from the shock or the pain or what. I feel fine now just tingly in my thumb. What bit got me would you say?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOLOL. Stay away from electrics if you don't know what you are doing. Shocking behaviour.

Always turn off the electrics at the fuse box if you insist on doing anything.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> LOLOL. Stay away from electrics if you don't know what you are doing. Shocking behaviour.
> 
> Always turn off the electrics at the fuse box if you insist on doing anything.


I quite agree............. !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes I know. I always do when I'm playing eith electrics but because I was doing skirting boards I kept it on. Then as an afterthought I thought I'd swap the socket over then BAM I'm on the other side of the room. Boys will be boys.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 105kg 5,4,2 <- dropped the last one on the safety bars after 2nd rep.

BP 77.5kg 4,4,4

Deads 100kg 4 that felt super heavy today

Dips 8,8

I tried your idea 89 but 150kg was a bit heavy for me, exhausted too much energy taking it off the rack. About 130 will be good I think. Also think I need to film my squats again as I've a sneaky feeling I'm not going atg like I used to.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I reckon the heavier the squats the harder it is to ATG, I find anything over a 100 kg and I'm struggling to go below parallel , though I suspect this is to do with my weight, I'm around the 68kg mark ... (the heaviest I've ever been lol ). With regards to the heaviness of the bar what warm up sets are you doing and how are you incrementing the weight on these?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I reckon the heavier the squats the harder it is to ATG, I find anything over a 100 kg and I'm struggling to go below parallel , though I suspect this is to do with my weight, I'm around the 68kg mark ... (the heaviest I've ever been lol ). With regards to the heaviness of the bar what warm up sets are you doing and how are you incrementing the weight on these?


I'm similar weight to you gresh and 5'7. I do a kind of stretching warm up set of 10-15 just the bar, then 5 @ 60kg and that's it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm similar weight to you gresh and 5'7. I do a kind of stretching warm up set of 10-15 just the bar, then 5 @ 60kg and that's it.


we are the same build then as I'm 5'7 too (though you have youf on your side ! ) I think you should do a few more incremental warms up sets, it will be tiring and you eill need to take more recovery time between exercises and sets, but it will help you adjust to the heavier weights...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> we are the same build then as I'm 5'7 too (though you have youf on your side ! ) I think you should do a few more incremental warms up sets, it will be tiring and you eill need to take more recovery time between exercises and sets, but it will help you adjust to the heavier weights...


Ok I will give that a go. Better get some kip now before my first shift back since the back injury. And it's a Friday & Saturday night shift combo. And it's Friday 13th....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if it's a mental thing around the 100Kg. I had that.

Similar to what BB said I put 120Kg on the bar and squatted a 1 rep max, just to smash through that barrier.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I wonder if it's a mental thing around the 100Kg. I had that.
> 
> Similar to what BB said I put 120Kg on the bar and squatted a 1 rep max, just to smash through that barrier.


Yeah might be all in my head. I'll just smash through. I'd say we're coming up to mid April now so I'll flick back a few pages as post my targets and see how I got on.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 105 kg

Bench Press: 85kg

Military Press: 55 kg

Deadlift: 120 kg

Pendlay Rows: 70kg

They were my targets for mid April. Given my injury I'm extending my time until the end of April, then I'll look for a new routine.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 105kg 5,5,4

MP: 50kg 4,4,4

PR: 55kg 5,5,5

Pull ups 7,6

Didn't eat enough this morning. Light headed after almost every set and a noisy stomach half way through training. Also the bar I use for MP is the same one I use for squats, BP, deads and rows. They've got a shorter one in the gym now, would that be better for MP?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 105kg 5,5,4

BP 77.5kg 5,5,4

Deads 100kg 5

Dips 8,8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you stalled on the squats?

I always used the oly bar for MP (had no choice) see no reason why you shouldn't try the shorter bar and see how you get on ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its odd how we all differ.

Given your Bench Press and Military Press- (both shoulders and triceps secondary muscles worked) and given that (from your pictures at least) you are not carrying much excess body weight, I would have expected you to be able to do many more dips than you do.

But what do I know? I can't even match your Military Press


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its odd how we all differ.
> 
> Given your Bench Press and Military Press- (both shoulders and triceps secondary muscles worked) and given that (from your pictures at least) you are not carrying much excess body weight, I would have expected you to be able to do many more dips than you do.
> 
> But what do I know? I can't even match your Military Press


It's his bench press that sends me green !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> It's his bench press that sends me green !


so what if he can press more than us, all he's got is strength, youth, vigor, time, flexibility, hormones, enthusiasm on his side

We've got......err..... Wrinkles and perhaps a touch of ephebiphobia


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so what if he can press more than us, all he's got is strength, youth, vigor, time, flexibility, hormones, enthusiasm on his side
> 
> We've got......err..... Wrinkles and perhaps a touch of ephebiphobia


 :lol: but we have experience and erm wisdom :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> :lol: but we have experience and erm *werthers originals * :whistling:


Fixed

but it comes in a bundle deal, along with poor eye sight, lower testerone, short term memory loss and weakening of the bladder

Pah, who wants to be young

:crying: :crying:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Gresh I don't think I've quite stalled, just finding it a lot harder. I'll give the shorter bar a go Friday, guessing it was 5kg or so less?

BB if I did dips first I could do around 20 I'd say, but after the squats BP and deads I'm knackered!

Also you both have wisdom, I think.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> It's his bench press that sends me green !


Yeah but you've got your superhuman squats don't forget.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I found there does come a point where the Squats do begin to impact on the other exercises ..... it gets harder as the weights increase for sure


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I found there does come a point where the Squats do begin to impact on the other exercises ..... *it gets harder as the weights increase for sure*


An example of that wisdom I mentioned ;-)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> I found there does come a point where the Squats do begin to impact on the other exercises ..... it gets harder as the weights increase for sure


have to agree 100% with you mate

Both squats and dead lift when done close to your current max destroy the whole body

for me 3 sets of 5 rep squats at 150Kg (PB) = totaly fooked

1 set of 5 reps dead lifts at 200kg (PB) = totaly fooked

yet yesterdays workout was 10 sets of 10 reps squats at 80kg - yes I was knackered but I went on to do leg extensions and even stiff legged deadlifts (but only 3 sets of 10 at 95kg)


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> have to agree 100% with you mate
> 
> Both squats and dead lift when done close to your current max destroy the whole body
> 
> ...


Those are some good lifts. You must have been takin the p*ss when you said you can't match my military press?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

no mate sadly I buggered my shoulder so I press like a little girl :sad:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 105kg 5,5,5

MP: I normally use long bar (20kg) and last time two 15kgs, making a 50kg lift. Today I used short bar and 20kg plates. So 40kg + bar? Managed 3,3,3 it was a lot harder as I couldn't rack the bar at shoulder height due to its shortness so I had to 'clean it' to starting position. Bit too much hassle, I'll stick with the longer bar in future.

PR: 60kg 5,4,4

Pull ups 7,6


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well thats your question answered re the MP and a shorter bar!


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

The stronglifts is very similar to SS. I started stronglifts in early Jan, as a newbie. Its interesting to see your lifts compared to mine.

The stronglifts is 2 workouts, alternating, with the same weight for 5x5, with progression, so similar to SS.

A B

squat

bench

Pendalay row

Dips

B

Squat

OH press

Dead (1x5)

Pull ups & chins.....i added these, and dips, i think they were in the original stronglifts but i read somewhere they took them out to simplify the routine. I also do bicycle crunches and leg raises for those all important abs! Supposed to be mon wed fri, but i just train when i can fit in with shifts.

So you are squatting 3x a week. This is fine till it gets heavy. I now alternate between squats and calf raises one session, then front squats ( start light to keep form) and leg press, again, starting light and progressing. I found this helps, and i am continuing to add weight. I stalled at 82.5kg 5x5 squat, so i deloaded to 70, started doing fronts as well as leg press and i'm now at 92.5kg. squat, and feel there is still a bit more to come. I also found sometimes i will have 2 days rest between workouts, as i'm an old fart and find the 2 day break means i dont stall as much.

I love the compound lifts, and can't be @rsed doing isolation stuff. I used to do 3x5 deads, but now its heavy( for me anyway..) i do 2x5, and alternate my grip. As the deads really knacker you , i will now alternate between deads and power shrugs, to give me some rest. So if you are looking to change routine, just a few minor tweaks to your current one might help you from becoming stale. As long as you are adding weight, and keeping form, you are still progressing, getting stronger and building muscle.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 110kg 4,4,4

BP 77.5kg 5,5,5

Deads 105kg 4

Dips 8,7

Thanks for the advice diddler I'll keep in mind. I'm just starting to find compounds exhausting, when I'm at home or work or wherever I'm always feeling worn out. Trying to eat more to see if that helps.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats 110kg 4,4,4
> 
> BP 77.5kg 5,5,5
> 
> ...


You are starting to lift some heavy weights so you are bound to feel like this, eating more should give you more energy and get plenty of sleep if possible, having said that I got to a point where I felt I had to go on to a 3 day split...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You are starting to lift some heavy weights so you are bound to feel like this, eating more should give you more energy and get plenty of sleep if possible, having said that I got to a point where I felt I had to go on to a 3 day split...


Yeah I am really feeling like that now. Eating I'm getting good at, eating good food every 3 hours or so. Sleep is the big problem I think. Working shifts, missus working shifts, and a toddler means sleep is little and irregular. They say sleep is when you grow, well I just trained and I won't be going to sleep now until 6:30am tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Yeah I am really feeling like that now. Eating I'm getting good at, eating good food every 3 hours or so. Sleep is the big problem I think. Working shifts, missus working shifts, and a toddler means sleep is little and irregular. They say sleep is when you grow, well I just trained and I won't be going to sleep now until 6:30am tomorrow at the earliest.


Can you not have a nap sometime during the day? though I realise it must be difficult for you....


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Can you not have a nap sometime during the day? though I realise it must be difficult for you....


If my good lady was off work I could get a few hours, but today she's in. All depends on circumstances. I just hope for a quiet nights work...


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

If you feel tired when you are at the gym, just do a light session, keep your form sopt on, and wait till another time to increase the weight, when you are feeling better. I get a run of 4 nights and another of 3 nights, and sometimes i might not bother training, and usually if i do, it will just be a light session, with proper form. I bet if you did 70 kG squats and went really ATG, you would notice the difference...or start front squats, really light for when you are tired, and do them instead.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You are starting to lift some heavy weights so you are bound to feel like this, eating more should give you more energy and get plenty of sleep if possible, having said that I got to a point where I felt I had to go on to a 3 day split...


This is about the stage where I was feel battered all the time! I found it helped to take a week off and deload a little. The rest helped and I progressed quickly with deads after that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 110kg 5,4,4

MP: 50kg 5,5,5

PR: 60kg 5,5,4

Pull ups 7,5


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I got my end of April targets to push for then I think I'll have 4/5 days rests and decide what I'm going to do next. All input welcome.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What weight are you mate?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Just to keep it current my targets were:

Squats: 105 kg.

Bench Press: 85kg

Military Press: 55 kg

Deadlift: 120 kg

Pendlay Rows: 70kg

I'm doing one more of each session and I'll call it a day. Looks like squats is the only one I'll actually make. Not too disappointed at 67kg when I compare myself against the max lifts for body weight charts I'm around the intermediate to advanced area. Big progress from December.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What weight are you mate?


67kg post morning pee, pre breakfast.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's great progress fella. Well done mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

These are good lifts for your weight ... well done !


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. If you have any suggestions for my next routine fire away.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What are your aims now?

Powerlifter, strongman/ bodybuilder ?

Do you feel you can lift more, or have you reached a plateau?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What are your aims now?
> 
> Powerlifter, strongman/ bodybuilder ?
> 
> Do you feel you can lift more, or have you reached a plateau?


Strength first, appearance second. So I guess compounds would be best I just feel like I've had enough of non stop big moves.

Squats I think I've got another 10kg, deads another 20kg at least, the rest I feel like I'm nearing my limit.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep at it mate, you're doing well! :thumbup1:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats 110kg 5,5,5

BP 80kg 5,4,3

Deads 110kg 3

Dips 8,7

Gave it everything as its my last A session. Also had a go on my mates Jack3d before and I was buzzing!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats 110kg 5,5,5
> 
> BP 80kg 5,4,3
> 
> ...


So what will you be doing next ?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Greshie said:


> So what will you be doing next ?


B session then who knows. All ideas welcome.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> B session then who knows. All ideas welcome.


oh I see , sorry didn't read it properly ... you need to get planning now really ... presume you ar elooking for a three day split ? I'm doing Push Pull legs, but you could split the sessions into body parts ...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

have you had a look at wendlers?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking either PPL or Wendlers.....Funny that

I didn't really get on with PPL. I need set out targets, so Wendlers is perfect for that.

Tech, take a look at both and see how you feel


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

The Wendler looks good. Have to see how I could incorporate that into my shift pattern but I like that it's a short 4/5 week plan.

Not sure if I fancy doing some isolation stuff for a month or so, just to mix things up and then start Wendlers after that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Squats: 110kg 5,5,5

MP: 52.5kg 4,4,3

PR: 62.5kg 4,3,3

Pull ups 7,6

Well I'm all done on Rippetoe. Certainly feel ready to move on, if I'm honest I'm getting a bit bored. Before any gains in size or strength, I've to to enjoy going or there isn't much point.

Really feel like I want to be doing se dumbell stuff, maybe even cables. Few days of research coming up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> Squats: 110kg 5,5,5
> 
> MP: 52.5kg 4,4,3
> 
> ...


You've done well on Rippetoes, but now's the right time to have a change ... you need to enjoy your workouts or feel you are making progress with them


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^ what der man said.

If its not enjoyable, you simply wont do it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How about instinct training?all parts once per week,nailed with HIT in there too?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Check out mike Mentzer.high intensity. I've been doing it a month. Most grueling training I've ever done. Seeing great increases in strength.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys really looking forward to something new. Browsing the net to see what I can find. I will probably start a new journal soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

TECH said:


> Cheers guys really looking forward to something new. Browsing the net to see what I can find. I will probably start a new journal soon.


Link to it here if you do mate


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the general opinion on 4 day splits? To separately target chest, back, shoulders and legs? Too many workouts? Or a good idea to get the most out of each body part?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> What's the general opinion on 4 day splits? To separately target chest, back, shoulders and legs? Too many workouts? Or a good idea to get the most out of each body part?


Only good if you can fit a 4 day split into your work schedule... 3 day split is easier to cope with imo ....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

You not tempted to try what im doing? 3 days a week. Simple and giving great strength gains


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

3 days does seem more popular.

I am tempted I just really fancy a more split up routine. I will without a doubt gives yours a go at some point.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have switched after 12 weeks of Starting Strenght to

4- 6 weeks of

WORKOUT (A)

Superset:

Squats 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Leg Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Calf Raises 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

WORKOUT ( B)

Superset:

Incline Bench Press 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Wide Grip Pull-up to Front 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Superset:

Flat Bench Flyes 3 sets of 10-12 reps (no rest)

Pedlay Rows 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute of rest)

Leg Raise & Crunch Combination 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

WORKOUT ©

Upright Rows 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Bent Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps (1 minute rest)

Superset:

Incline Curls 10 sets of 10 reps (no rest)

Triceps Dips 10 sets of 10 reps (1 minute of rest)

Its hard as its totaly driffrent and you have to drop the weights so much inorder to finish the sets


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I shall be interested to see how you get on with this ...


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'll try a 3 day split, for 4 weeks. If its sh*t I haven't lost much, if I enjoy it I'll carry on for another 4/6 weeks. After this ill try Mentzers. Chest and tri's, back and bi's, shoulders and legs.

*Chest*

BB bench press 3x5

DB incline bench 2x8

Cable crossover 2x8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 2x8

*Back*

Deadlift 2x5

BB one ended pull (no idea what this is actually called) 2x8

Pull ups 2x8

DB zottman curls 2x8

*Shoulder & legs*

Squat 3x5

Calf raises 2x8

BB Military press 3x5

DB lateral raises 2x8

As you can see the main excercises are straight out of Rippetoe. Hopefully doing deads and BP at the start will mean I'm fresh and not exhausted by squats. I've then got some isolation/supporting moves that will hopefully exhaust my muscles. All comments welcomed. If you think it's a whole pile of w*nk please say and say why. I'm no expert I'm just going with what has worked for me and what I enjoy.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/bent-over-two-arm-long-bar-row

That's the back excercise I poorly described.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This looks ok to me, but I'm no expert either ... what weights will you be starting with ? and what warm ups will you be doing?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm thinking a small de-load, 5%-10% on the Rippetoe moves and the others I'll have to get a feel for.

I'll do 2/3 warm up sets on the big lifts, 1/2 on the smaller lifts.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm thinking a small de-load, 5%-10% on the Rippetoe moves and the others I'll have to get a feel for.
> 
> I'll do 2/3 warm up sets on the big lifts, 1/2 on the smaller lifts.


All sounds good!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers I might give the chest a blast today.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

BB bench press 75kg 5,5,4 <- I always make the mistake of thinking a de load will make the weight easy

DB incline bench 25kg 8,8

Cable crossover 22.5kg 8,8

Skull crusher Rippetoe style 17.5kg + EZ bar 8,8

I felt so happy doing all of that.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Shouldn't really post that I should've started a new thread. Will do that now.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/177839-life-after-rippetoe.html#post3102777

New thread.

And can I just say thanks a lot to everybody who has taken the time to read and reply to this log. In particular the squat monster Gresh, the Rippetoe gem Tass and the guy that shoulder presses like a girl, BB89. Hope to hear from you in the new thread.

Cheers.


----------

